# DBStalk.COM Store Now Open!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Do you love your Dish? Boy, do have some good news for you! We have a few ways to help you show off your love for your satellite dish, as well as ways for you to spread the word about DBStalk.COM!

Check out the NEW DBStalk.COM online store!

*One thing we should point out about our store is that all items are being sold at COST. DBStalk.COM is in no way profiting in the sale of these items.* _ We think it's cool enough that you want something that says DBStalk on it!_

We have a wide selection of items available, from our "I LOVE MY DISH" License Plate Frame, our "CABLE SUCKS - I LOVE MY SATELLITE DISH" coffee mug, to our wide selection of T-Shirts and hats and of course my personal favorite the DBStalk BBQ Apron!

If for some reason you are not 100% satisfied with your purchase our store offers a full 30-day satisfaction guarantee! All transactions are being handled directly by CafePress.

If you have any questions about any of the items please ask me and I will do my best to help you out! Also if you have any ideas for new items or slogans please let me know! I am happy to custom create items for those who want them.

Thanks for your interest in our products, and once again _I will state that DBStalk.COM not making any money from the sale of these items._ If you wish to donate to DBStalk.COM and keep us ad free you may do so by clicking on the Donate button of the bottom of every DBStalk.COM page.

Thank you for your support!

Check out the NEW DBStalk.COM online store!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Do you love your Dish? Boy, do have some good news for you! We have a few ways to help you show off your love for your satellite dish, as well as ways for you to spread the word about DBStalk.COM!
> 
> Check out the NEW DBStalk.COM online store!
> ...


VERY, VERY cool idea........

Do you guys have any idea how powerful this site will be a year from now ?

You are all in for a pleasant surprise i`m sure.

One more idea, how about some: I love the merger and I hate the merger T-Shirts ....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm You may have an idea on that. Give me a better idea what you would like to see. We can't use the Dish Network or DirecTV logos on it so it would have to be something where people could understand it without having the company logos on it.

I like it though!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

anything in 4X?( i REALLY like my mexican food and dr pepper)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, most of the Shirts are available in 4X size. 

That was an easy one.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Yes, most of the Shirts are available in 4X size.
> 
> That was an easy one.  *


I would like to order -6- please, in the 4X sixe and could I please have them shipped to the mods/admins of another formerly popular DBS site.

I am not sure of their shirt size but I am speculating the 4X on their pompas attitudes over the last several months


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now now Frapp we don't want to go there. 

I ordered me a T Shirt, a hat and a license plate frame.

Can't wait to get them!


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott....if you've got any legal eagles around, you might want to double check on the logo usage. I have been told that if you include the (R) trademark registration logo, then use of the DirecTV and Echostar logos may fall under fair use. But if you don't want to go there, I think we can all understand  .


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Mike! Good to see you here!

It's not so much Dish Network or DirecTV I am worried about, CafePress will not let you use any trademarks if you are not the trademark holder (even if you have permission) if they look at your products and see any trademarks they will close up the store without warning. I don't want to deal with that.

It actually took me a long time to create all the graphics which are being used on the products. I am happy to report that the graphics are REALLY clean looking and should print out GREAT!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I didn't see the Thong available yet....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How about shoes with large, self-inking rubber stamps as soles?

Left shoeprint reads: *DBS - THE WAY TO GO...*

Right shoeprint reads: *CABLE IS A BIG NO-NO*

Make a big impression at the mall, at work,
or at weddings, bar mitzvahs and other special occasions! 
Walk back and forth in front of the homes of your
so-called friends who still only have cable.

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Mr. Greczkowski, you have outdone yourself. I can only imagine what this site will be in just a couple of months. I can't think of anything to SIGNIFICANTLY improve the site except maybe information pages for each model of Dish Network receiver and a listing of top retailers to purchase from. The other site I don't think offers it, but that's the way it is with a lot of things.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:.....James, we couldn't get the logo on it.......:lol: 

Nick....:lol: You've got an unbelievable imagination. :rolling:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

How about "*The only reason for taking a break from watching my dish is to go to dbstalk.com*" 
It dosen't sound right, but it's true.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> maybe information pages for each model of Dish Network receiver and a listing of top retailers to purchase from.


Hey thats a good idea! I will have to work on that one.

Really now there are only 4 receivers on the market, the 301, the 501, the 6000 and the 721 so it should not be that hard to do.

Also because Dish Networks website no longer posts software version information perhaps we can bring that feature back here to DBStalk.

As far as listing retailers I don't know if we want to go that route just because there are MANY great Local Retailers that do not are not on the Internet. A local retailer can probably help you a lot better then the national guys. Although I must admit that only online retailer I have ever done business with (DishDepot) has been great. (I can't and won't comment on any other Online Dish retailers as I have not done business with that, and I can't comment on what I don't know about. 

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Go ahead and charge a buck or two. The Good Eats Fan Club rounds up a $1.01 to make nice even dollar amounts for their items.

I would be glad to support this site a buck or two at a time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got my stuff I ordered from the DBStalk.COM store. I must say I am impressed with its quality!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I didn't see the Thong available yet....  *


That James looks alot like Randy Johnson.....

And yes I'm gonna get a few T-shirts.... You guys take a snapper lawn mower credit card??????


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"That James looks alot like Randy Johnson..... "_

I want my t-shirt, cap and mug to read...

*"I have a randy-johnson"*

...oh, yes, and make my DBSTalk shorts extra large.

:thats:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

:rolling: 

Oh Nick, your too much!!!

I wore my DBStalk.COM shirt yesterday and went to Sams Club for some stuff for our picnic. Behind me in line was a guy from the cable company who started to comment on my shirt (The back says "I CUT THE CABLE, NOW I LOVE MY DISH") he started talking about Cable was good now because of Digital Cable, so I asked him is Digital Cable offered Dolby Digital 5.1 sound, (he said Nope) Then I asked him if Digital Cable offered HDTV, again his answer was no.

He then asked me more about those features and how much stuff did DBS have on it in Dolby Digital and HDTV. When I told him how much he was suprised. And then he said he just purchased a Dolby Digital receiver for his house and might just have to get a Dish so he can watch movies on HBO in 5.1

I started laughing to myself.

Another one sold on DBS.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about a raffle held every so often like a small prize everyday, bigger prize every week and grand prize every month? That would be fun, for a good cause, and someone could actually win something great, and help raise money to keep this site going. Maybe even a prize for awards to people on here for the most this or that, or the best idea, or different things that the mods can choose or people on here can vote on, using the prize money out of the raffles bought. You could even have .25 raffle, .50 raffle, 1.00 raffle 2.50 raffle, 5.00 raffle, and 10.00 raffle, with the higher the raffle amount the better the prize or something, or you win so many points and when you can buy things with the points. These are just ideas that could lead to some other ideas.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They don't call me the "Big Unit" for nothing. :grin:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"They don't call me the "Big Unit" for nothing."_

You wish, James, you wish. Truth be known, 
most of us wish, doncha know. 

Randy Johnson and Lyle Lovett are in a head-to-head race 
for ugliest member of the celebrity crowd. Must have been 
something interesting that made Julia Roberts 
jump Lyle's bones. 

The Nickster


----------

